# Puppy Patterdale Behavior Advice



## Chuck Morris (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a four month old Patterdale terrier called Nigel who is very boisterous and confident 

He has been really good up until late.

The problem occurred when we started giving him pigs ears to chew in his bed. When he has one and we enter the room he starts to growl out of character. Then when I take it from him he gets really vicious and bites and I mean really vicious. I have never seen a dog do this. When this has happened I have grabbed him by the scruff of the neck and slapped him on the top of his hind legs, took everything away from him and paid him no attention (not sure if I am correct in doing this). 

From when we had him we have taken toys from him to try an avoid situations like this in case it happens with a kid.

At night we keep him in a large cage and he is great. On walks he is good with other dogs and other people.

I would be grateful if anyone could offer advice on how to resolve this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Firstly I would stop the pigs ears if this is the only trigger!! Ours never have them only have biscuits for treats which are quickly and quietly eaten! The slap on the top of the legs for me would be a no, no pack leader wouldn't do that! You don't say whether he does it on any other occasion


----------



## Chuck Morris (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

He has done it with his Kong toy that you put food paste inside, hasnt done it with any other toy. The trigger seems to be food related in his territory.

Im happy to stop the pigs ears, but I dont think that is solving the issue.

When this happens what do you suggest to do?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Chuck Morris said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> He has done it with his Kong toy that you put food paste inside, hasnt done it with any other toy. The trigger seems to be food related in his territory.
> 
> ...


I agree it won't be solving the issue but if it helps!!! Does he do it with his normal food as well or only with treat related food? Can you take his food off him without any hassle?


----------



## Chuck Morris (Feb 15, 2008)

I have tried taking his food away previously with out any problems. He has just licked his lips and sat patiently. I haven't tried it since this has happened but I will do.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Be interesting to see what his reaction is - just watch your hands and arms!!!!


----------

